# Cablevision DBS: HDTV and All Locals



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Rainbow DBS, the Cablevision entity that wants to launch a small dish service in spectrum at 61.5 degrees, made a big push at the Federal Communications Commission Wednesday concerning its satellite TV plans.

The company has been holding onto its 11 frequencies at the orbital location for some time. Recently, Rainbow DBS has been lobbying the FCC to gain control of the orbital location, saying a merger between EchoStar and DirecTV requires another viable satellite TV competitor. Rainbow DBS has said requiring EchoStar to divest its authorizations at the location - and giving it the spectrum - would help create much-needed competition for the proposed satellite TV giant.

The biggest point coming out of the Wednesday meeting between Rainbow DBS and FCC officials - detailed in a filing at the commission - was the company's assertion that any programming for the future satellite TV service would "rival or exceed that offered by a combined EchoStar." Company officials said Rainbow DBS will provide local services for all 210 DMAs as well as national and regional HDTV programming.

In addition, Rainbow DBS officials told commission staff that it has a state-of-the-art, spot-beam satellite almost completed. Pursuant to its FCC authorization, the satellite's launch is set for March 2003, with service launch in December 2003, Rainbow DBS said.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

I really liked the R/L DBS plan that was presented to the FCC. The brochure shows all of the channels as packaged into theme packs with the majority of channels offered a-la-carte if you want to create your own package. IMHO this is "more choice". 

Hopefully they will get the 2 unused TPs, the 11 E* TPs, and will be able to negotiate with SA to lease the 6 additional TPs. Even if they just have the 11 TPs they currently hold and the 2 vacant TPs they will offer 16 HDTV channels 2 Regional HDTV channels (in 12 of the 22 spotbeam areas), 256 Standard Channels, and 16 Regional Standard Channels (in 12 of the 22 spotbeam areas), this is what they will be starting out with. If they get the additional TPs the number of HDTV goes up to 40, every beam gets regional channels, and LIL offered everywhere.

It appears that for International Channels Rainbow is negotiating with GlobeCast as many of the channels are offered and uplinked to the US on GlobeCast.

There are 3 choices of receivers, an HD/Standard model, a Standard model, and an HD/Standard model with PVR. Equiptment is free with commitment, or can be made in monthy payments.

I have my custom package already picked out


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> a small dish service in spectrum at 61.5 degrees..... its 11 frequencies .....Rainbow DBS will provide local services for all 210 DMAs as well as national and regional HDTV programming


Something doesn't compute. Beyond the impossibility of doing what they claim, I wonder how they plan to service the DMA's in Alaska and Hawaii (part of the magic 210). Ah, I think I hit on it, magic. I would say this blows any credibility that they might have had.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

The math doesn't add up here. What are going to do - 25 channels/transponder


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

They will be using 8PSK and MPEG-4 to squeeze in more channels per TP. 

Rking401, LIL won't be available for at least 24 months after the launch of Rainbow 1 and 36 months at the most. R/L also has an application for a western slot (most likely a given if the merger goes through). 24-36 months after the launch of Rainbow 1 is plenty of time to get a sat at a western location to serve AK/HI. 

Speaking about credibility, I'd like to see the magic the New E* pulls off with "one nation one rate" and "local stations everywhere" since none of the DBS sats or slots serve Guam, Saipan, or American Samoa which are parts of this nation and has local stations


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

What are they only going to broadcast in HDTV ? only 10% of america has HD . What are the other 90% to do ?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Last time I checked they were not part of the magic 210 DMA's that have been under discussion.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_Guam, Saipan, or American Samoa"_ ???

:thats:

Don't forget Monaco, dude. It is part of the U.S. by marriage. Kind of a country-in-law.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

This is why the merger will not be approved. If cablevision can deliver all locals from 1 DBS slot, so can E* & D*.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Cablevision and Echostar....two VERY trustworthy companies..... :grin:

Face-value isn't all it's cracked up to be, my friends.....

What could be the alterior motive here? Does Cablevision really think they'll catch up to either E* or D* before they run out of available funds to do so? I would think E* and D* would catch up to Rainbow's newer technology fast enough to provide better service.

Also, funny how Cablevision completely took any hint of its name out of Rainbow. Wonder why? Poor reputation maybe in their local markets?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The idea of people being able to pick their own packages would be great, but it won't work because the programmers will NOT allow it. Period. Unless the rules for the programmers change, that part of the proposal is just so much pie in the sky.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Well you do not have to have an HDTV to watch HDTV channels, even Echostar's 6000 will downconvert them for you. They have a 20 channel lineup for HDTV to start with.

They also want to have echostar-3 (via a lease under "fair" terms).

This would give them 30 transponders at 61.5. (leaving SA with the 2 they use now).

Their first satellite would let them service around 140 DMAs to start with. It demonstrates how dated the ED* technology is now... with new settop boxes they can push the tech limits and get a lot more channels per transponder than ED* can.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.usatoday.com/money/media/2002-09-19-dolan-echostar_x.htm


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont see how they plan on fitting that many channels in so little space.

I have played with MPEG 4 and I didn't really care for it (Windows Media 9 seems to do better)


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

Scott - Are you referring to plain MPEG-4 or MPEG-4/10? MPEG-4/10 is supposed to be much improved.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

Cablevision has no money unless they sell all their cable holdings.

Does anyone smell a Rupert somewhere close?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

They report a near billion dollar credit gap this year. But, they claim the first satellite is pretty much already paid for (rainbow1).

They want to get E3 so they do not have to build another satellite for 61.5.

I bet they would not turn down a partnership with Sky. If the ED* merger goes through, I bet Sky would go for a partnership or even buy out comcast. If the merger does not go through, Sky would rather have DirectTV.

Comcast has to hope the merger goes through or they will be stuck with an expensive satellite with no cash.


----------



## mjz (Jul 27, 2002)

I noticed a lot of those HDTV channels were just called "widescreen" I am willing to bet that almost all of those Hdtv channals are really just 480p


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

bryan27 - where can we find those brochures/other info on this venture???


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Ok I went over to dbsforums.com and blatently copied these links. They have a thread over there on it. Thanks to Jim_B at dbsforums for pulling these links out from the FCC:

cover letter:
http://gullfoss2.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/retrieve.cgi?native_or_pdf=pdf&id_document=6513291849

presentation:
http://gullfoss2.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/retrieve.cgi?native_or_pdf=pdf&id_document=6513291850

brocure:
http://gullfoss2.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/retrieve.cgi?native_or_pdf=pdf&id_document=6513291851

The last two are pretty big files and FCC web site runs at 110 baud!


----------

